# Free royalty free halloween song - All Hallows eve



## Monster Mashup (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi 
Here is the link for a new song called all hallow's eve, sort of inspired by John Carpenter - this is the youtube link, there is an mp3 link on the description of the video if you would like the mP3.

CLICK HERE TO GO TO YOUTUbE!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

That would be cool in my display. Did you write that?


----------



## Monster Mashup (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes it was my first attempt at writing something would be great if someone used it for something! Im going to try something a bit more elaborate next time )


----------

